# Topics > Arts > Music >  Karajan Music Tech Conference

## Airicist

karajanmusictech.com

facebook.com/karajanmusictech

twitter.com/karajantech

instagram.com/karajanmusictech

Salzburg, Austria, April 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Karajan Music Tech Conference – Creativity meets AI

Published on Apr 18, 2019




> Every year at the Karajan Music Tech Conference in the Salzburg Mozarteum, experts from the field of music technology meet with artists, scientists and business representatives. It is about nothing less than the future of music.

----------

